# Making a custom release



## jamiro (Jul 17, 2011)

hi, I'm trying to create a custom release with my FreeBSD setup, I followed the instructions in the handbook. 
fisrt:

```
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
```

then cvsup: 
modify the file "cvs-supfile":


```
cd /usr/share/examples/cvsup/
vi cvs-supfile

*default prefix=/usr/home/ncvs
*default base=/usr/a
*default host=cvsup.de.FreeBSD.org
*default release=cvs
*default delete compress use-rel-suffix
## Main Source Tree
src-all
src-eBones
src-secure
# Other stuff
ports-all
www
doc-all

:wq!

cvsup -g -L 2 cvs-supfile
after 7 hours
export CVSROOT=/usr/home/ncvs
```

So far so good.
finally i use "make release" with the following configuration.


```
cd /usr/src/release
make release BUILDNAME=CUSTOM-RELEASE CHROOTDIR=/usr/customrelease/
```

after almost 2 hours of "make release" get the following error:


```
make 'dont know how to make doRELEASE'

stop
Error code 2
```

do not understand why this error occurs, I hope you can help.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2011)

First, stop using cvsup.  csup(1) is in the base system.  The options are completely unnecessary.

Second, don't put all your sup tags into one supfile.  That won't work like you'd expect.  Make individual supfiles for source, ports, and so on.  Also you need a tag.


----------



## jamiro (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for ansswer wblock, the true is im new at this and dont understand so much. I want to create an ISO of freeBSD that include some ports already installed, like apache, php, sudo. also I like to include some configuration files like rc.conf, rc.firewall, and others. maybe you can help me with this. Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2011)

Have a read in release(7).


----------

